# Guess my body fat pic please.



## S.hen (Jul 7, 2010)

I could do with someone who's experienced in judging body fat pics.

I need to work out the LBM for a keto diet.

Thanks peeps


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

bodyfat is 0% ..


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

sizar said:


> bodyfat is 0% ..


more like -6%, maybe -5% at a push


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

tomass1342 said:


> more like -6%, maybe -5% at a push


  you know why i said what i said lol he hasn't put any PIC up so it's 0 lol


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

I cant see noooooooooo bodyfat either sizar haha! well... only that when i look down  sad face! LOL!


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

sizar said:


> you know why i said what i said lol he hasn't put any PIC up so it's 0 lol


i thought it was minus bf, thats why u cant see him


----------



## S.hen (Jul 7, 2010)

Hahahahahaha doh!


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

S.hen said:


> Hahahahahaha doh!


15-16%


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i would near to 20 .. or high teens ..


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I bought some calipers that said i was about 16 at the time when my avi pic was taken, i think they were a bit out so haven't used them since!!!


----------



## S.hen (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks guys, would you go off your weight in the morning for the calculation for LBM?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

As above really, 16-20%, my guess would be nearer to 16.


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

i'd say 20ish and ye i'd always go off my morning weight, wake-wee-weigh


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

I'd say high teens as you lot put me at %20 and I have more cuddly bits than him.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Why go by percentage? Just go by how you look in the mirror. Unless you need to be a certain bodyfat percentage for a meaningful reason...


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

I agree but it's good to start from a figure and then try and beat it.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

16-20% as above.

Should always weigh yourself in the morning before eating and pref. after taking a sh1t.


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

hsmann87 said:


> Why go by percentage? Just go by how you look in the mirror. Unless you need to be a certain bodyfat percentage for a meaningful reason...


 he needs to guessimate his lean body mass so he can work out his keto diet


----------



## S.hen (Jul 7, 2010)

\ said:


> he needs to guessimate his lean body mass so he can work out his keto diet


That's right mate

I'm doing ok though. I have lost 12 lb now but it's started to slow last week. KETO TIME!

I need to smash the fook out of this pic


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

this pic looks far leaner than 1st m8 15-18


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

you are 85% bf mate guaranteed


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

20 ish - I'd lower it personally


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Just saw second pic - listened to my advice very quickly haha!

Looking much leaner though mate and hopefully you feel healthier and better for it


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

whats the time difference between these 2 pics m8


----------



## S.hen (Jul 7, 2010)

\ said:


> you are 85% bf mate guaranteed


Hahaha

Sorry I may have miss led a few people. The second pic was last year but my diet was higher protein and higher carbs. Fat loss stopped after 5 weeks.

My goal is to be in better shape than that at some point. It was for my hols at the end of aug but I'm not sure if I have enough time now. I'm still staying positive though and will be carrying on when I get back.


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

Just do the cut up until your holidays 5 weeks or so you may do well in that time, Then as you said above back on it when you hols are over


----------



## S.hen (Jul 7, 2010)

Will do pipebomb. Not sure what to do on the week running up to the holiday. In the second pic I was doing it for a hol in ibiza. After two weeks out there I came back like a water boy. Fat face the lot. My gf didn't recognise me when I got back.

I put this down to all the sugars I had taken in going straight from a cut. I could be wrong


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

OR the dodgy bumbles out there :wink:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Why are people so polite on these bodyfat threads. First pic was about 23% and now probably 20%.


----------



## S.hen (Jul 7, 2010)

I took the highest guess as the reading any way. Thanks Joe for the reply


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

I would say close to 25% first photo , around 16 or 17% second.

Good progress between the 2 whatever:thumbup1:


----------



## Kyusho (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd also say 20%, get a set of bodyfat calipers mate. Good for measuring progress.


----------



## S.hen (Jul 7, 2010)

\ said:


> I'd also say 20%, get a set of bodyfat calipers mate. Good for measuring progress.


I have some accumeasure ones from years ago but they are shat. Getting the GF to get the exact same pinch same time of the day will be a task in it's self lol! Hahaha


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

http://www.leighpeele.com/body-fat-pictures-and-percentages


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> http://www.leighpeele.com/body-fat-pictures-and-percentages


I agree with big joe, 23-20%

I see myself as 16-17% and I can see my abs, but have some jiggle covering it ..


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Smitch said:


> I bought some calipers that said i was about 16 at the time when my avi pic was taken, i think they were a bit out so haven't used them since!!!


no id say about right mate


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Themanabolic said:


> I agree with big joe, 23-20%
> 
> I see myself as 16-17% and I can see my abs, but have some jiggle covering it ..


hard to tel when on aas as water is in the mix too you are prob some were in the 13% range in av?


----------



## S.hen (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for that link Joe,interesting site. I like to think I'm leaner than the guy @20 at this moment in time. Fooking fat hanging over his hips and sh1t ! Hahahaha


----------



## S.hen (Jul 7, 2010)

Little update on my progress. Been keto now for over 2 weeks. I think I have lost more body fat. My weight has stayed more or less the same

My plan is 1 more week of keto then carb cycle till the 27 of this month (hols). Not sure if that's right but that's the route I'm gonna try


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

sorry to say mate but defo up in the 20's. i use to think my bodyfat was around 12-13% and i got it officially checked and it was 17.9 !!! 

whatever you think it might be it will always be more lol, i am trained in taking bodyfats properly with the 9 point caliper test and i've tested quite a few people and your probably around 20-25%, its harsh to hear mate i know but its the unfortunate truth.

positive points are that you seem to have a good level muscle so it shouldnt be so hard getting in down


----------



## S.hen (Jul 7, 2010)

\ said:


> sorry to say mate but defo up in the 20's. i use to think my bodyfat was around 12-13% and i got it officially checked and it was 17.9 !!!
> 
> whatever you think it might be it will always be more lol, i am trained in taking bodyfats properly with the 9 point caliper test and i've tested quite a few people and your probably around 20-25%, its harsh to hear mate i know but its the unfortunate truth.
> 
> positive points are that you seem to have a good level muscle so it shouldnt be so hard getting in down


No probs mate I will keep at it. I no I haven't changed dramatically. Until my abs are poking through the skin I won't be happy


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

18-19%

buy some calipers and go to http://www.linear-software.com/online.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

good progress now have some ice cream mate


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

wheres the best place for callipers, what do they cost?

some cheap ones on ebay for about a fiver?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

to be honest mate the best caliper is the mirror ! if you look shredded and ripped in the mirror then what does it matter what a caliper says !?

plus you need to know what your doing using them, a reading can be off 2-5% depending on loads of factors !

just stick with the mirror and save urself the pennys


----------

